# '83 Pontiac J2000



## philo426

Here is a pic of my first New Car '63 Pontiac J-2000


----------



## philo426




----------



## steve123

Nice work, It's fun building a kit of a car you had had isn't it?
Great job!

Steve


----------



## modelgeek

It looks like an X-Body same as a chevy citation..Jeff


----------



## steve123

Nope not even close grasshopper. This was the Cavalier body...even caddillac used it...yikes, what a rat _that _car was...

Steve


----------



## philo426

Yes the Cimmarion was a bad joke,However my J was a great car!Great gas mileage,was great in the snow and the hatch provided a large anounr of cargo space!


----------



## Jafo

dang, i didnt even know they issued a kit of that
its like a amc matador!
nice job on that


----------



## philo426

I had to make it out of a Cavalier Dealer promo and the front and rear facias from the Revell J-2000 pro-street car.A Fieo kit donated its engine and other parts had to be scratch-built.(Likethe McPhearson struts)._


----------



## Steve244

philo426 said:


> I had to make it out of a Cavalier Dealer promo and the front and rear facias from the Revell J-2000 pro-street car.A Fieo kit donated its engine and other parts had to be scratch-built.(Likethe McPhearson struts)._


Sounds about like what GM did!


----------



## John F

That brings back memories, my first new car was an 86 J2000, but mine was a coupe not a hatchback.


----------

